# hi



## wdr480 (Dec 25, 2009)

hi I am new wood lathe i bought an old lathe or parts at a flea market I have seen pictures of like lathe an old sears on craigs list the plate that should of had model number is gone the tool rest or base is round like pipe I have found most of the parts I need what moisture of the wood to use I am 64 and disabled I have a several wood working tools 10table saw 10radial arm saw jointer router drill press i would enjoy any help about working lathe thanks wayne


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Wayne, and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us. Merry Christmas from mine to yours.


----------

